# Another "what type of algae is this" question



## Gardener (Feb 13, 2011)

I know, I know, it's yet another "what kind of algae is this" question. But I've been in his hobby for 40+ years and this one has me stumped. Never seen its type before, and no amount of googling is helping either. Tank is a 72 g high tech setup: CO2, ferts, moderate (not extreme) lighting. Somehow managed to acquire this algae about 6 months ago and cannot get rid of it. The algae itself forms small rubbery nodules that get to a max size of about 5 mm and slowly spread. It does have some mass to it - heavily infested plants near the surface come away much heavier than normal when pruned. Nothing will eat it (not surprisingly). Any ideas? The attached photo isn't the greatest, but gives you the idea. I'm resigning myself to the fact that I think a full tear-down may be the only way to remediate the problem...


----------

